# Anthem MRX-500/700



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm new here, been lurking but I'm currently looking to upgrade my receiver. I have an old Yamaha RX-V657 which is lacking HDMI. Been looking and hearing a Anthem MRX-500 and the 700, and was wondering if anyone has one, their thoughts on either. Powering Def Techs Pro1000's, Pro2000 c and a REL R-218 sub. Source OPPO-93.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi. If you can get it for a good price, get it, but do realize that particular brands of electronics can be priced a lot higher than their performance relative to the market. Definitely give some consideration to Yamaha, Denon, and Marantz offerings. I don't see driving the def techs as an issue. The big focus is probably the auto-EQ software.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Well said. I've looked at the Anthem for a while, and there is no doubt it has one of the finest amp sections, but they have been building those circuits a long time. I can't see the extra cost, but there is the name.
ARC is probably the only close to rival Audyssey, but other features are missing. Even the top model (RX700) can not be biamped. But I understand that is coming with the next models.

I think Onkyo, Denon, Pioneer, Yamaha, deliver a better 'total' package for your hard earned money. Just my 2c as I continue to look and scratch my head.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you both. The Denon 3312 and the Yammy RXA2000 are the other AVR's I'm looking at. I'm leaning to the Yammy since I have had no issues at all with the one I got and the wife already knows the menus.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If i could afford one i wouldn't hesitate, allthough lacking some features they make up for it in other "key" areas. I would however wait untill the next gen comes out.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

pxj said:


> Thank you both. The Denon 3312 and the Yammy RXA2000 are the other AVR's I'm looking at. I'm leaning to the Yammy since I have had no issues at all with the one I got and the wife already knows the menus.


Between those two, I would lean towards the Yamaha which I suspect has a higher current amplifier section. Both choices should satisfy, however.

Another cool option, would be to take 

One Marantz SR6005
+
One Emotiva UPA-2

For about the same amount of money.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

The latest Onkyo TX-NR809 might be another one to look at. Lots of sales going on. Good power & loads of features. From the 609 and up some great reviews about AQ.
Some are skittish about Onkyo because of the problems they had on last year's models, but apparently those issues are resolved as part of a redesign. I don't have the link, but there's a good youtube video from 'down under' on the 809 with the hood open, etc. Nice big copper busbars on the amp, big power transformer and caps, and 2 fans under the chassis. They give a full rundown on the menus too. Very interesting.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

GranteedEV


> Between those two, I would lean towards the Yamaha which I suspect has a higher current amplifier section. Both choices should satisfy, however.
> 
> Another cool option, would be to take
> 
> ...


 I just looked up the UPA-2, $300.00. That is a great addition, thanks I ordered it this morning.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

pxj said:


> I'm new here, been lurking but I'm currently looking to upgrade my receiver. I have an old Yamaha RX-V657 which is lacking HDMI. Been looking and hearing a Anthem MRX-500 and the 700, and was wondering if anyone has one, their thoughts on either. Powering Def Techs Pro1000's, Pro2000 c and a REL R-218 sub. Source OPPO-93.


I had those speakers and even my previous Denon (cheapest HDMI receiver AVR-1612) pushed them easy. So choose your poison, go with something that fits your budget!


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

> So choose your poison, go with something that fits your budget!
> 
> Read more: Anthem MRX-500/700 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


 not really sure what you mean by chose my poison. 
Also my budget supports the cost of a MRX700 and anything below that dollar amount.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Update, I took GranteedEV advice and now have a Marantz SR6005 and the Emotiva UPA-2, Thanks to all


----------



## skvinson (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm looking at receivers too. My primary feature is Room Correction. I'm not worried about power, b/c I have an external 3-channel amp. I also don't need bi-amping, several zones or a lot of HDMI inputs. I want good room correction, and I've come to think that Anthem's ARC and Audyssey's XT32 are the best. Apparently the Pro version of Audyssey is even better. I don't know how much, or how that fits with ARC. I do know that to find an Audyssey Pro-ready unit, it will cost more than the Anthem MRX-300 (which is all I need since I don't need a lot of power). Those go for $1000. Audyssey XT32 Pro-ready units are around $1500 - plus and extra $500 or so for the "Pro" option. I don't know if "Pro" is worth twice as much as ARC. ... I'll follow this thread and see how your search goes...


----------



## skvinson (Aug 9, 2011)

... Didn't notice the OP had made a purchase... Enjoy!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

skvinson said:


> I'm looking at receivers too. My primary feature is Room Correction. I'm not worried about power, b/c I have an external 3-channel amp. I also don't need bi-amping, several zones or a lot of HDMI inputs. I want good room correction, and I've come to think that Anthem's ARC and Audyssey's XT32 are the best. Apparently the Pro version of Audyssey is even better. I don't know how much, or how that fits with ARC. I do know that to find an Audyssey Pro-ready unit, it will cost more than the Anthem MRX-300 (which is all I need since I don't need a lot of power). Those go for $1000. Audyssey XT32 Pro-ready units are around $1500 - plus and extra $500 or so for the "Pro" option. I don't know if "Pro" is worth twice as much as ARC. ... I'll follow this thread and see how your search goes...


Denon 4311 all the way!


----------



## Gordon Currie (Sep 1, 2011)

I have an Anthem D-2 with ARC. I have to say the ARC system is fantastic. I have not A/B-d it with Audyssey, but have heard Audyssey and like the ARC system somewhat better.

Room correction is one of the most important things one can do for a listening experience.


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

I am also debating between a Marantz SR6005 vs MRX. The ARC is the only reason I need this, as I have a DUO to do all the video processing, and so I only need it for ARC and audio decode. My LR is powered, so there is no need as well... I just need a "cheap" receiver that do great in room correction, because my room do need it, as it is a living room and open up on one side.


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

BTW, anyone know MRX-500 offer OSD for making volume change?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

pxj said:


> Update, I took GranteedEV advice and now have a Marantz SR6005 and the Emotiva UPA-2, Thanks to all


Very good choice.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 18, 2011)

fight4yu said:


> BTW, anyone know MRX-500 offer OSD for making volume change?


Yes, all the MRX's offer an On Screen Display of the volume, as long as you have the OSD enabled and you are not using the the video pass through mode of the MRX for your source. In "Through" mode the mrx passes the signal without any modification, so it cannot overlay the OSD.


----------

